# Explosion and building collaspe on Park Ave in East HarlemHarlem



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Explosion, Fire Reported At Building In East Harlem « CBS New York


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Gas leak


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Meth lab


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BOOM box.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Do I win something if I'm the first to say it was all planned by the liberals to get the press off of Obama?!!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

How close was the Gap to the buildings????


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Disclaimer I am not EOD in school I was taught the hallmark of a gas or other low explosive blast was large sections of wall as debris. High explosive left comparatively small pieces of debris to my eyes that debris looked small. Anything from those with more knowledge on the subject?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

"*This is a very serious thing. It's our community's 9/11, even though we don't know how it started,*" Rangel said. "The whole New York delegation has been concerned, and members that are not in committee are glued to the television and hearing reports from you makes us at least a little closer to home."

Read more: Charlie Rangel: ?Our community?s 9/11? - Tal Kopan - POLITICO.com

Does Charlie Rangel know something we do not?


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Gas leaks can be very destructive. Look up JJ's Bistro in Kansas City. It blew up a year ago. Demolished the entire block nearly.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

George Bush or Fox News


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Soul food - It always gives me gas.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> Does Charlie Rangel know something we do not?


Apparently New York Public Works plotted this attack. Despite various sources notifying the CIA, they just overlooked the intelligence right in front of their noses... er, faces, and let it happen. I say we move on New Jersey. Chances are all utility workers are hiding out in the mountains there.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"Our community's 911"??? I don't think there was any implication, it's just flatly, ridiculous stupid. Makes you wonder if they didn't do it their selves for attention, insurance and to "be a big deal too!" - their leader is all fake awards, fake fainting ladies, fake heroics, fake issues. They're wanting them a terrorism and some money too! It's because republicans!!!


----------

